# AMNS Gouda and Chedder Q-Views!



## stwallace (May 24, 2011)

First time ever using the AMNS.  
	

		
			
		

		
	














Apple One Side, Maple The Other (I will do it over aluminum foil next time since I'm a mess)



















Vacuum Sealed half the cheddar and one of the Goudas'

The AMNS worked just as everyone says.  Couldn't be any happier.

Sean


----------



## scarbelly (May 24, 2011)

Looks like they came out great. Now the 2 week wait. Tick Tick Tick it is gonna go real slow


----------



## beer-b-q (May 24, 2011)

Cheese looks great.  Nice Job...  The wait is the hardest part...


----------



## stwallace (May 24, 2011)

Is it two weeks!  Dang I thought it was only one.  Since the Gouda is softer it takes less time right?  Haha I just finished up my last batch, and I want some cheese!  Thanks though guys the AMNS couldn't get any easier


----------



## tyotrain (May 24, 2011)

Man O Man that cheese looks great.. Nice job bet it will be tasty


----------



## SmokinAl (May 24, 2011)

Your cheese looks great.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





       I'm getting low myself, need to fire up the AMNS!


----------



## tjohnson (May 24, 2011)

Very nice looking cheese!!!

Great way to break in your brand spankin' new Masterbuilt!

Todd


----------



## stwallace (May 24, 2011)

Haha I know its my first smoke with the NEW Masterbuilt!


----------



## venture (May 25, 2011)

Looks good.  The gouda is good to go now.  But I bet you already know that.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## stwallace (May 25, 2011)

Venture said:


> Looks good.  The gouda is good to go now.  But I bet you already know that.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.




No I did not really.  I've heard that the Gouda doesn't take as long.  So Whats the time period then for Gouda?  Right Away?  Thx Venture


----------

